# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل

## alirezakhaki

با لسام من امسال کنکور دادم که رتبم شد 14 هزار ریاضی با معدل 15.79 که واقعا 3 درسم خیلی کمه بقیه بد نیستن . من میتونم این سه درسو یه جوری ترمیم کنم برا کنکور مجدد ؟ هر کی یه حرف میزنه یکی میشه یکی میگه نمیشه

----------


## khaan

ترمیم معدل هنوز اجرایی نشده .

----------


## aghakhani110

دوستان به نظرتان چیکار کنم الان برم واسه دی ماه بخونم یا برم سراغ  کنکورم....آخه معدلم 13.41 بوده خواهشااا شما که تو شهر میشینید از وزیر  بپرسید بگید.....خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید الان 8سال هستش دارم کنکور میدممممخدایا کمککککککککککککککککککککککک  ککککککککککککککک

----------


## aghakhani110

رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و  پرورش گفت: پیش‌نویس غیرقابل استناد طرح ترمیم سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان  توسط مرکز سنجش آماده شده، اما هنوز وزارت آموزش و پرورش در ارتباط با این  موضوع درخواستی از ما نداشته است.
 عبدالرسول عمادی (رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش) در  حاشیه بیست و یکمین نمایشگاه مطبوعات با حضور در غرفه ایلنا با اشاره به  ترمیم معدل و نمرات امتحانات نهایی دانش‌آموزان گفت: امکان ترمیم سوابق  تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان به این دلیل در حال فراهم شدن است که این سوابق به طور  مستقیم در نتیجه کنکور و انتخاب دانشگاه موثر است در حالی که  برخی از  دانش‌آموزان تاکنون نسبت به نمرات و سوابق تحصیلی خود حساس نبودند.
 وی افزود: البته در حال حاضر وزارت آموزش و پرورش تدوین  آیین‌نامه مربوط به ترمیم سوابق تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان را شروع نکرده است،  منتهی پیش‌نویس غیرقابل استناد این طرح توسط مرکز سنجش آماده شده، اما هنوز  وزارت آموزش و پرورش در ارتباط با این موضوع درخواستی از ما نداشته است.

----------

